# When a computer isn't your best friend



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

In my last post, computers were addressed,and I stated I have two - a Skinny Dipper and the Captain by Cochran. You may wonder why, seeing how they have different algorithms, and hence produce different dive profiles. The Dipper I can see in any conditions- fogged mask, low viz, etc. The Captain is smaller, the size of a pressuregauge, and I can't read it except in good conditions and with diopters(which keep falling off) in my mask. The Dipper has to be turned on and be at depth within 30 mins or it goes to "sleep". The Captain activates when it hits the water- unless an air pocket formsat the sensor- then it becomes a mere depth gauge.

They both have their pros and cons, and depending on "Murphy's Law", one or the other may not function.Doany other divers out there have a computerwhich has "quirks" which have surprised you or led to a dangerous "What's my profile?" situation- Please post.


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

Most of the computers I've dealt with are fairly straight forward, with very little "quirks." However, a couple of my Dive Rites will tell you that you have 999 min of deco at 999ft and beep if you forget to set the mix. That's why it is always good to review the "Plan" mode of a computer (or tables) before & after diving, so that you can still track nitrogen exposure. I tell people that I dive two computers in case one fails... but in reality, I dive two computers in case I "fail" (forgetting to set it, change the battery, etc). :doh But, like you said, it is also nice to have two computers with different algorithms and biases -- if I keep two different computers happy then all is well!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree. Most of the time computer errors are operator errors, i.e. for getting to set the mix, change the battery, putting it in guage mode etc. Every once in a while they do go hay wire on you though.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Had a cochran commander go haywire one time. Replaced the battery and it was fine.

I always dive with a analog depth guage and a watch/timer as a back up just in case...sometimes two computers.

If everything else fails I will fall back on the depth guage and watch and work out the best profile I can think of..then add a few minutes extra at 20 and 10 feet for safety.

That is pretty much the best you can do. It would not be a bad idea to work out on tables, a dive profile each dive, regardless of the computer.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a Cochran Nitrox Nemesis II and it went off on me once, which turned out to be just bad batteries. My buddy and I always said if it fails abort the dive immediately and surface,don't pass go and don't collect $ 200 dollars. Just go up.


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

This is a good reason for an alternate timing device and depth gauge. Those spare dive tables are in your leg pocket, right? Yeah, mine either but the GUE guys have some really good ideas we could all pay a little more attention to.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Like most other computers, my Oceanic has user replaceable batteries. Watch batteries which are cheap and available everywhere. Rather than try to figure out how many more dives I have left on a set of batteries, I just replace them every year. More convenient than having to abort a dive because of battery failure.


----------

